# Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen*



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2010)

*Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**

Hallo Leute ich hab bei der Battle-Net Accounterstellung folgendes Problem:

XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Kein Element gefunden
Adresse:
Zeile Nr. 205, Spalte 26:<span class="form-right">
-------------------------^

Sind die Server nur überlastet oder was ist da los?

Danke für eure Antworten!


***




Sorry hat sich erl. Kann man den Theat irgendwie löschen?


----------



## Deimos (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme!*

Hi!
Kann dir leider keine Lösung bieten, aber das gleiche Problem bestätigen.

Benutzt du möglicherweise Firefox? Auf meinen 3 Rechnern kam jeweils die gleiche Fehlermeldung bei Firefox.

Benutze ich den IE, komme ich zwar zum summary, kann aber meine
Angaben nicht bestätigen 

Probiers grad mal mit dem 8.0er, habe es bisher nur mit dem IE7.0 versucht.

Werde mich melden, falls das klappen sollte.

Grüsse,
Deimos


EDIT: Habe eben gesehen, dass das Problem nicht mehr besteht bei DefPlaya.
Wiss85 scheint im Sammelthread aber das gleiche Problem zu haben.
Kann man den Thread daher offen lassen?


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme!*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Sorry hat sich erl. Kann man den Theat irgendwie löschen?


 
Wenn du möchtest, dass dein Thread geschlossen wird, solltest du bei deinem Thread-Titel *bitte schließen* ergänzen, oder gleich einen Moderator anschreiben


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme!*

Alo ich habe beim titel vergessen "Herr" einzutragen und das hat er mich nicht rot markiert. Naja. Jetzt kann ich zoggen. Danke für die Infos^^


----------



## Deimos (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**

Kann passieren 

Was genau bei mir das Problem war, weiss ich leider nach wie vor nicht.
Meine das Feld ausgefüllt zu haben.
Ein Telefonat mit nem Kollegen hat zwischenzeitlich geholfen und er hat den Account - problemlos - eröffnen können.

Mittlerweile warte ich seit 30 Minuten auf die Verifizierungsemail.
Ich könnt mich grün und blau ärgern, was ich mir für 90 CHF (!, von Preisen wie in DE können wir nur träumen) und 2 1/2 h Mühsal antue 

Dennoch danke, wünsche frohes Spielen!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Martin Steen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme!*



Deimos schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kann dir leider keine Lösung bieten, aber das gleiche Problem bestätigen.
> 
> Benutzt du möglicherweise Firefox? Auf meinen 3 Rechnern kam jeweils die gleiche Fehlermeldung bei Firefox.
> ...



Ich hatte den Fehler auch. Du musst bei der Angabe Deiner Adresse 
*UNBEDINGT *auch "Titel" angeben (also "Herr" oder "Frau").

Dann geht's!


----------



## Martin Steen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab bei der Battle-Net Accounterstellung folgendes Problem:
> 
> XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Kein Element gefunden
> Adresse:
> ...



Ich hatte den Fehler auch. Du musst bei der Angabe Deiner Adresse 
*UNBEDINGT *auch "Titel" angeben (also "Herr" oder "Frau").

Also: in dem Formular dürfen keine Angaben vergessen werden!
Ganz klar ein Fehler in der Webseite. Nachdem ich alle 
Angaben gemacht hatte, ging es (Firefox).


----------



## Eniac (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**

Das sollte vllt nicht gelöscht sondern eher gepinnt werden. 

Diesen scheiß Fehler haben wohl viele hier.


----------



## Deimos (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**



Martin Steen schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Fehler auch. Du musst bei der Angabe Deiner Adresse
> *UNBEDINGT *auch "Titel" angeben (also "Herr" oder "Frau").


 
Kann ich nun mittlerweile bestätigen.
Ich habe, nachdem ich diesen Post gelesen habe, nochmals
probehalber die Accounteröffnung durchgemacht.

Und siehe da, es lag tatsächlich an dem Feld "Titel", der Fehler
ist reproduzierbar. 
Wie so oft war also der User die Fehlerquelle *schäm*.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Martin Steen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Accountprobleme! *bitte schließen**



Deimos schrieb:


> Kann ich nun mittlerweile bestätigen.
> Ich habe, nachdem ich diesen Post gelesen habe, nochmals
> probehalber die Accounteröffnung durchgemacht.
> 
> ...




Nein, es ist nicht Dein Fehler! Der Fehler liegt bei den Machern
der Internetseite.

Denn erstens muss es nicht "Titel" heißen, sondern "Anrede" (Titel
wäre sowas wie "Dr." oder "Prof.").

Zweitens darf auf keinen Fall so ein XML- oder gar Java-Applet-Fehler
kommen.


----------

